# Click clack and heat pad not warming up?



## KierenTavener12 (Jul 29, 2016)

So from advice you guys have me I got myself a secure clear container or click clack and a heat mat for my hatchling. I attached the heat mat to the thermostat and while its warming up. The containers max temp is 20deg c.Not sure if I should get a larger may or some heat cord? Or uses a small heat lamp as well over top?FYI: I don't at the moment have my snake I'm just prepping everything before hand.And ideas?Thinking bout it now could it be because it's a large container? My heat mats on small a 5w, while this is my container... https://www.bigw.com.au/product/starmaid-storage-container-20-l/p/WCC100000000245183/


----------



## missie66 (Jul 29, 2016)

Oops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jul 29, 2016)

I use a 7w in this enclosure gets hotspot temp to 33 I think maybe you have thermostat set wrong I don't use a thermostat just a timer.


----------



## BredliFreak (Jul 29, 2016)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> I use a 7w in this enclosure gets hotspot temp to 33 I think maybe you have thermostat set wrong I don't use a thermostat just a timer.



Is that a pure zeb? Or is it a jungle X diamond


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jul 29, 2016)

Pure zeb


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hmm I'll check when I finish work. I might have set it wrong, I'll re do everything and let sit for a few hours and see if it works. Last thing I want to do is buy a new mat or tub.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jul 29, 2016)

You should feel the heat mat warming within a minute or two if it's working - just plug it in and put your hand on it after a few minutes. Follow the user instructions VERY carefully, especially with regard to air circulation around them - used incorrectly heat mats can be bloody dangerous. NEVER place a heavy object on top of a heat mat under any circumstances, even a 5W mat can get hot enough to scorch a table and possibly start a fire. Not my favourite heat source.

Jamie


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jul 29, 2016)

As Jamie said you need some ventilation use the rubber feet they come with I have never had a problem with a mat if used correctly.


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Jul 30, 2016)

This is my setup turns out the mat was faulty, and ended up shorting out. 

Anyways I got a new cord and max temp is what's programs in the thermostat which is 33deg c. Just trialling it out, and currently she's working beautifully. Question I know you need a hot and cold side but my cold side literally drops to room Temperature which currently is 17deg c. Is this bad? Should I maybe add a little cord over and that side to bring the temp up a bit or? just leave it.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jul 30, 2016)

Nope, leave the cold side as it is, and provide hides in two or three different places in the container, the snake will find a place that suits it - sometimes they will go to surprising cold parts of the enclosure when it suits them. As long as it has access to heat if it needs it, it will be fine. Heat cords are definitely the way to go.

Jamie


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Jul 30, 2016)

Okay I have 2 hides I'll add another and leave it. I have a few branches so he can climb up and around as well. Was worried it would be too cold but makes sense if they are cold they would move around if needed. 

Heat cords are a tick in my box.


----------



## GBWhite (Jul 30, 2016)

Don't forget air holes in the sides, a small water bowl at the cool end and you might find that a piece of dowel set as a perch may be better than clogging the click clack with branches.

George.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jul 31, 2016)

GBWhite said:


> Don't forget air holes in the sides, a small water bowl at the cool end and you might find that a piece of dowel set as a perch may be better than clogging the click clack with branches.
> 
> George.



Just make sure that the holes are not big enough for the snake to get its snout through - this is a common mistake and it can facilitate the snake trying to escape and pushing its nose through the holes, which can permanently damage/scar the skin/scales around the region where the snake's head broadens behind the eyes.

Jamie


----------



## ronhalling (Jul 31, 2016)

[MENTION=42518]KierenTavener12[/MENTION], It looks like the heat cord is taking up around 2/3 of the tub which in my humble opinion is too much, I would be changing that to 1/3 or even 1/4 of floor area, It will be much easier keeping a temp gradient if the area of heat is smaller especially when using heat cord. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## SKYWLKR (Jul 31, 2016)

And two hides aren't necessary either. I honestly think you are over thinking it all. Keep It Simple (Stupid).

What snake are you getting anyhow?


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Jul 31, 2016)

I've adjusted it to 1/3 the pictures was While I was trialling it. Even then and currently my temps are hovering around 29-33.

While I might be overthinking it, I was advised above to add more hides. To give the hatchling somewhere to hide in where it wanted. 

And its a Bredli I'm getting.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Jul 31, 2016)

2 hides will be fine, also if you havnt got drill for holes 25w soldering iron makes a nice sized hole.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 1, 2016)

SKYWLKR said:


> And two hides aren't necessary either. I honestly think you are over thinking it all. Keep It Simple (Stupid).
> 
> What snake are you getting anyhow?



That's an interesting assertion SKYWLKR, I would have thought at least a couple of choices with different floor temperatures might be useful. What's necessary and what's desirable may be two different things.

Jamie


----------



## SKYWLKR (Aug 1, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> That's an interesting assertion SKYWLKR, I would have thought at least a couple of choices with different floor temperatures might be useful. What's necessary and what's desirable may be two different things.
> 
> Jamie



In my experiences with especially enclosures (tubs) that size and height, I believe that one hide is adequate. However for larger enclosures, that opinion no longer counts.


----------



## KierenTavener12 (Aug 1, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> That's an interesting assertion SKYWLKR, I would have thought at least a couple of choices with different floor temperatures might be useful. What's necessary and what's desirable may be two different things.
> 
> Jamie




Ive found having been on here literally 24/7 that when it comes to setups everyone's got there own idea as to how. I've personally added 2 hides and 2 branches to perch on. After a couple of weeks if my little hasn't used any then I'll remove them. If it's anything like my birds cage the setup will change weekly.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Aug 1, 2016)

KierenTavener12 said:


> Ive found having been on here literally 24/7 that when it comes to setups everyone's got there own idea as to how. I've personally added 2 hides and 2 branches to perch on. After a couple of weeks if my little hasn't used any then I'll remove them. If it's anything like my birds cage the setup will change weekly.



I think it's fair to suggest that your animal will be very much better off if it has permanent choices year round. If it doesn't use a particular hide or branch this week or month, it certainly may do at some time in the future. If there's room to give it a choice, it's a no-brainer. Hides don't have to be fancy or expensive - small cardboard boxes with sufficient room for the snake to curl up in tightly are great - I used to use light-globe boxes and slightly flattened toilet-roll cardboards - the snakes love them and if they get soiled, chuck 'em out.

Jamie


----------



## SKYWLKR (Aug 1, 2016)

Have you said what snake you're intending on purchasing? 

Like was said earlier, just get by with a card board box for the mean while. Easy and disposable. Tiny Teddy or Jatz biscuit boxes are ideal once you move up from light globe boxes and toilet rolls. Like you said, everyone has their own opinion. You'll find something that works for you. Good luck with it all.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 1, 2016)

I start with tablet boxes and work my way up. They like low boxes with a fairly tight fit. No one is allowed to throw away little boxes when the pythons are breeding!

How are you measuring your temps - air temp or with a heat gun for surface temp? The two may be very different. I think an IR heat gun thermometer is a very good investment. It helps you find dangerous hot spots and you discover what temperatures the animal really experiences.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 9, 2016)

pythonmum said:


> I start with tablet boxes and work my way up. They like low boxes with a fairly tight fit. No one is allowed to throw away little boxes when the pythons are breeding! ...


I reckon you this is spot on. In the wild they occupy small, tight spaces for three main reasons that I am aware of. Firstly, once warmed up, tightly coiling up exposes less surface area, which helps them retain body heat. At the same time, if their body can touch the top and bottom of a ‘hidey hole’, then there is no room for a predator to get their jaws around the snake (or even open their mouth any distance). Lastly, if they can block off the air flow, it traps the humid air they breathe out and they do not lose as much body moisture each time they breathe.

In captivity we supply a regular source of heat, eliminate predators and provide drinking water. So what’s wrong with supplying a good looking commercially produced hide with their typical large opening and big cavity inside? These hides do not provide the same feeling of security and allow the same degree of survival behaviours that the animals instinctively seek in nature. An appropriate sized hide, regardless of appearance, can therefore help to minimise potential stress for animals that need it and it certainly won’t harm them if they don’t need it.


----------

